# Steeping Grains - Milled Or Unmilled



## benny_bjc (7/4/09)

Hi,

This is probably bit of stupid question...

I am ordering some steeping grains on craftbrewer... do I want them milled or unmilled?

Reason I ask is because I wasnt sure if milling meant they actually grind the grain into a fine powder or whether its just removing the husks...

Thanks


----------



## Rodolphe01 (7/4/09)

milled, this is just cracking the grain. you won't get much love if it is unmilled.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

You want milled unless you have a mill which I guess you wouldn't be asking the question. To mill it is to crack the grain not milled into a powder.


----------



## Ross (7/4/09)

Milled Beer007 - the protective husks are broken open in the milling process to give access to the goodness inside  

cheers Ross


----------



## benny_bjc (7/4/09)

Ross said:


> Milled Beer007 - the protective husks are broken open in the milling process to give access to the goodness inside
> 
> cheers Ross




Thought so! 
Thanks!


----------



## Fourstar (7/4/09)

With steeping grain, you might as well crush it as fine as you can, aslong as you can strain out the husks. That way you will get maximum extraction from the grain in a short steep time too!

For instance i used to mortar and pestle my grain when doing steeping. stick it into a 1M square voile cloth (or one big enough to fit into a pot without letting the grain go) scrunch it into a ball and dunk it into a pot with 65~ deg water. , then simply open the cloth up. give her a stir and let steep for around 5-10 mins. once done simply bundle it all up, lift her out and give it a gentle squeeze.

Maximum extraction.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> With steeping grain, you might as well crush it as fine as you can, aslong as you can strain out the husks. That way you will get maximum extraction from the grain in a short steep time too!
> 
> For instance i used to mortar and pestle my grain when doing steeping. stick it into a 1M square voile cloth (or one big enough to fit into a pot without letting the grain go) scrunch it into a ball and dunk it into a pot with 65~ deg water. , then simply open the cloth up. give her a stir and let steep for around 5-10 mins. once done simply bundle it all up, lift her out and give it a gentle squeeze.
> 
> Maximum extraction.


Sorry, but I do not agree with this method, as you are grinding up the huskes as well....impossible to strain out the husks...sorry, but you cant QED


Just get the crush milled grain from CB and steep it, the drain and rinse thru a standard kitchen sieve


----------



## Fourstar (8/4/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sorry, but I do not agree with this method, as you are grinding up the huskes as well....impossible to strain out the husks...sorry, but you cant QED




Sorry, i should elaborate on that, (probably not my best choice of words). When i used todo this i would crack the grain so all of the cyrstal malt would break free from the husk and it would only get downard pounding (no grinding) from the pestle. The husk would stay intact in large pieces with heavily broken out malt sitting in the bottom of the pestle. The husk would look like a standard crush but there would be no malt inside of it. I dont advocate grinding down the grain and husks into dust... that just asking for tannin trouble. 

Using Voile cloth (like biab material) you can strain out alost anything... i'd say it would be sub 20 micron but tannin extraction chances would be increased if you turned it to dust. much like people using coffee grainders for specialty malts! h34r: 

Now thats destined for trouble.


----------



## Fourstar (8/4/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sorry, but I do not agree with this method, as you are grinding up the huskes as well....impossible to strain out the husks...sorry, but you cant QED




Sorry, i should elaborate on that, (probably not my best choice of words). When i used todo this i would crack the grain so all of the cyrstal malt would break free from the husk and it would only get downard pounding (no grinding) from the pestle. The husk would stay intact in large pieces with heavily broken out malt sitting in the bottom of the pestle. The husk would look like a standard crush but there would be no malt inside of it. I dont advocate grinding down the grain and husks into dust... that just asking for tannin trouble. 

Using Voile cloth (like biab material) you can strain out alost anything... i'd say it would be sub 20 micron but tannin extraction chances would be increased if you turned it to dust. much like people using coffee grainders for specialty malts! h34r: 

Now thats destined for trouble.


----------



## manticle (8/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> much like people using coffee grainders for specialty malts! h34r:
> 
> Now thats destined for trouble.




I take the point but I can't afford everything at once. Grains cracked through a grinder still makes a better brew than a tin of homebrand draught and some CSR.

Anyone got a cheap method of cracking grain they recommend to a casual worker/uni student? (I have a mortar and pestle but the idea of cracking 3+ kilos of grain does my head in).


----------



## mash head (8/4/09)

manticle said:


> I take the point but I can't afford everything at once. Grains cracked through a grinder still makes a better brew than a tin of homebrand draught and some CSR.
> 
> Anyone got a cheap method of cracking grain they recommend to a casual worker/uni student? (I have a mortar and pestle but the idea of cracking 3+ kilos of grain does my head in).



Most brew shops will do this for you.
Greg


----------



## manticle (8/4/09)

greg simons said:


> Most brew shops will do this for you.
> Greg



I'm in my local tomorrow so I'll ask. Sometimes though I buy grain for a future planned brew and want to keep it fresh. Doesn't cracking limit its use time to 1 or 2 days?

What is the main downfall of cracking grain into too small particles? I asked in another thread but no-one cared.


----------



## HoppingMad (8/4/09)

manticle said:


> I take the point but I can't afford everything at once. Grains cracked through a grinder still makes a better brew than a tin of homebrand draught and some CSR.
> 
> Anyone got a cheap method of cracking grain they recommend to a casual worker/uni student? (I have a mortar and pestle but the idea of cracking 3+ kilos of grain does my head in).



Have heard of some people when only using a small amount of grain (for partials) use a teatowel and rolling pin to do it. Teatowel over the grain on a chopping board and roll the pin over the top I think is how they do it, but yeah that would be a bit of a workout with 3 kilo. Using a coffee grinder will chop your grain and wear out your grinder, leaving not many husks intact for your beer, but I guess if it works for you and funds don't allow stick with it Manticle. Better to be making beer than not.  

Myself I use a corona mill (they're used for crushing corn mostly and online they're often referred to as 'Corn Mills') - picked mine up for around $60 and is one of the cheapest mills you can get (dunno if sponsors have them - they're often on US ebay and some catering stores might have them at a good price). They take a bit of adjustment (particularly when you're crushing ale malt versus wheat malt) but I have done plenty of batches with it so far and swear by it (and crush 3-5 kilo with it). You will get better efficiency if you get someone like Ross or G&G to do it for you as their roller mills are far superior, and will leave more husk intact, and like you I like the idea of getting a fresh crush just before brew day.

From what I've read grain won't keep as fresh for as long once its cracked. You can keep cracked grain safely for about 3 months in an airtight bag stored securely without adverse results (and some here go up to 8-12 months) but uncracked grain sits in farm silos fine for about a year or even more from what I've gleaned. Lot's of debate on this one, but I reckon fresh crush is good crush.

Hopper.


----------



## manticle (8/4/09)

It's a cheap shitty grinder I bought with the express purpose of cracking grain so if it wears out it might encourage me to save money for doing it properly.

I've also heard of the 'crack it with rolling pin and tea-towel' method which I've done myself with whole nuts for roasting (food not beer) but it's difficult not to lose some material with only 500g so 3+ kg may be a bit too much.

Grain mill might be next on the purchase list but considering I was brewing brigalow cider not 4 months ago, I don't mind moving in incremental steps.


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/09)

manticle said:


> I'm in my local tomorrow so I'll ask. Sometimes though I buy grain for a future planned brew and want to keep it fresh. Doesn't cracking limit its use time to 1 or 2 days?
> 
> What is the main downfall of cracking grain into too small particles? I asked in another thread but no-one cared.



Breaking grain, primarily husks into powder will increase the surface area for tannin extractoin = BAD.

Ross has noted cracked grain cal last almost as long as uncracked. Simply taste it. if it aint like a stale biscuit its good to go. Just stopre it out of sunlight and in a airtight container/tub.. If you get recipe made up, see if they can vacuum seal the bag or push the majority of air out of it 1st.


----------



## marlow_coates (9/4/09)

If you order it through Ross (sponsor Craftbrewer up top of page) you can get it mixed and milled and it comes sealed in an air tight bag.

I have kept grain like this for 6 months with no issues (cool dry dark place of course).


----------



## manticle (9/4/09)

marlow_coates said:


> If you order it through Ross (sponsor Craftbrewer up top of page) you can get it mixed and milled and it comes sealed in an air tight bag.
> 
> I have kept grain like this for 6 months with no issues (cool dry dark place of course).




Good to know.

Thanks


----------



## manticle (9/4/09)

greg simons said:


> Most brew shops will do this for you.
> Greg



Checked today. My brew shop will do lots of 10-15 kg with some notice but my brews are currently only using around 3kg.

I may become a new craftbrewer customer.


----------

